# Rock Removal



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Here is a job I just started. We hit bedrock and this stuff is hard (Fort Lee, NJ) the blasting company say it about 550 CY of rock.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Nac said:


> Here is a job I just started. We hit bedrock and this stuff is hard (Fort Lee, NJ) the blasting company say it about 550 CY of rock.


Yeowch! Welcome to northern NJ...lol. That's gonna be one expensive basement if you take that stuff out- have they considered losing the basement and going with a slab-on-grade?

Bob


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

When I first saw the picture I thought - damn that looks nice, about 100 hours short of one hell of a nice water feature!


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> When I first saw the picture I thought - damn that looks nice, about 100 hours short of one hell of a nice water feature!



Yea no doubt huh? Lose the basement and go with a slab.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

They definitly want a basement. I have a price from a blasting company about 55,000


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Yowza!!!

That is a lot of rock!


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Nac said:


> They definitly want a basement. I have a price from a blasting company about 55,000


I would make it 57k and call it good for the down time your incured while on the job. I know some stuff is unforseen but compensation is what makes it better. :thumbsup: 

There is nothing wrong with making any money on top of another company if you handle all the addvice to the homeowner being that you uncovered the loot. :thumbsup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Nac said:


> They definitly want a basement. I have a price from a blasting company about 55,000


How many SF of slab is the basement? Are they gonna' hammer it or blast it? Does that include haul off?
At 8' deep 550 CY is an 1856 SF basement. That's a little bigger than a 40 x 45 foot print. If you let me know wht the $55K includes I might be able to help get your cost down.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Well th footprint is 40x82 and then you have about 20x 40 for the garages unexcavated. It is a 9'8" cut to the bottom of footing 8'8" clear basement ceiling hieght. Also there is a 3' overcut around the perimeter. That price included drilling blasting and hauling.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

If I'm understanding correctly you have 4080 SF of footprint to excavate 9-8" deep. That's about 1460 cubic yards. If all the excavation is rock, and it's all being hauled off, I'd say you have a very good thing going on.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

A+Carpenter said:


> I would make it 57k and call it good for the down time your incured while on the job. I know some stuff is unforseen but compensation is what makes it better. :thumbsup:
> 
> There is nothing wrong with making any money on top of another company if you handle all the addvice to the homeowner being that you uncovered the loot. :thumbsup:



i won't pull a sub on the job without a min. markup on them of 20%


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

$55,000 is alot of money. I am assuming it is that much because they are gonna have to bring in the mats. I could hammer that out for $10,000.....not including hauling.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

It looks like your right in a populated area. Are there houses as close as the one that can be seen on all sides? How far from the street, water, sewer and gas lines?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
Go find your glasses, clean them with some windex then look at the pictures again. Take a good look! Looks to me like he isn't farther than 35 feet or so from the road, and I'd guess that the utilities are right there also. Actually looks like are kind of lots in Greenwich. If you look at the 2nd pic it looks like our mini on the back of my truck.:w00t:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh you've switched to Komatsu machines now! Or Maybe you didn't have your glasses on?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Touch'e!:laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

to me, looks like a job for wolf. he likes that crunching, crashing, breaking, smashing


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

The house to the rear is about 15' away the one to the right is 25'-35' away that price does also include hauling. Most lickly I am trying to do it my self I have a John Deere 550 with a 12,000 hammer comming for the day to clean up all the rock it can and then will be drilling and splitting with a expansive grout. I will probly by a 8' long rock drilling attachment to mount on my mini.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Here are some more pics of the site.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Nac,

What brought you to the way you are going to proceed? Was it price? or obstacles? or timing?

Good luck!

By the way you dig a nice clean cellar hole!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice Nick. Real nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Nac, what kind of drill pattern are you using in that trench for splitting?


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

X x




x





x x
If we have a free face we use this partern at a 30 - 45 degrees towards the free face so we can pop the rock foward. If there is no free face you do the same but 45 degreed away from each other to create a wedge to pop up generlly the hole spacing is 10x the bit diameter, but everything varies based on the rock and conditions. I just think I gave away my trade secrets.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks again Nac. 

We saw you didn't even wave this morning!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Nac said:


> X x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nac. Consider your secrets "in the vault".


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

What's going on no body is working today? it is 10 degrees out right now. What about the Conex show Wed. 12:00-8:00 and Thu 10:00-6:00 when do you guys want to meet? I am going out now to try to collect some money, pull a can full of concrete, and stop and see a couple site supers to see if i can get some roll-off work will be back after lunch.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

gee, i think i dug out maybe 3 rocks out of my excavations last year that were bigger than a basketball :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> gee, i think i dug out maybe 3 rocks out of my excavations last year that were bigger than a basketball :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Thats just unbelievable.:laughing:


----------

